

How / where should I host a static site? - anandabits

I&#x27;m planning to move my site a static site generator (probably Jekyll) sometime in the near future.  I&#x27;m starting to think about hosting options.  My top requirement is for the host to be fast and reliable.  I&#x27;d also like to have great customer service in case any problems arise.  Beyond these factors, I&#x27;d like it to be as affordable as possible.  I&#x27;d love to hear your thoughts...<p>While we&#x27;re on the topic, any suggestions around hosting of media assets would also be of interest to me.  Should I host these on the same server or would it be better to host them on a separate asset server?  What are the performance, reliability and cost concerns involved in this decision?
======
dilithiumhe3
i use heroku. Lots of markdown/ruby based frameworks to help you out.

------
MarkTanamil
Geocities.

